# Need Training On Tajima TMEX-1501



## lemaygraphics (Feb 22, 2010)

I need training on a Tajima TMEX 1501 Single Head Embroidery machine. Will pay travel and lodging for a couple days. Location in Northeast Wisconsin. Please contact me if interested. (906)863-8750


----------



## ShirlandDesign (Nov 29, 2009)

Rob, I've been running Tajima's for about 15 years. The one I use now ( I do screen print and embroidery) has the same Automat, and of course, sewing is for the most part sewing. If you want PM pm me and maybe we can do some of this long distance.


----------



## oldkush (Jun 25, 2007)

You could try joining the Tajima group at

TajimaPlus : Tajima Owners Group

and post a request for help there.

Good Luck









lemaygraphics said:


> I need training on a Tajima TMEX 1501 Single Head Embroidery machine. Will pay travel and lodging for a couple days. Location in Northeast Wisconsin. Please contact me if interested. (906)863-8750


----------



## lemaygraphics (Feb 22, 2010)

ShirlandDesign said:


> Rob, I've been running Tajima's for about 15 years. The one I use now ( I do screen print and embroidery) has the same Automat, and of course, sewing is for the most part sewing. If you want PM pm me and maybe we can do some of this long distance.


Could you possibly give me your phone #. I'd like to ask you a couple questions regarding the Tajima that you may be able to clear up. You can send it to me at rob@lemaygraphics.com

Thanks so much for your help.

Rob


----------

